# uncle's buffalo farm



## 066blaster (Aug 3, 2014)

I visited my uncle in south Dakota he has 100 head of Buffalo. He butchers them and sells the meat also sells some calves. He has a construction business and they seem to like his junk area the best.


----------



## 066blaster (Aug 4, 2014)

We were in his truck and only about 10 foot from that big bull. I was a little nervous It seemed like if he would have charged us it would have been like being T - boned by another truck.


----------



## olyman (Aug 4, 2014)

066blaster said:


> We were in his truck and only about 10 foot from that big bull. I was a little nervous It seemed like if he would have charged us it would have been like being T - boned by another truck.


 I wonder,,if they are like dairy cows? super nosy,,and if you have something with a gas engine,,they will pull the plug wires off!!! don't leave the loader tractor in the yard,,while you eat dinner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 7, 2014)

I suspect they'd do a lot more than pull the plug wires 

We have a former dairy turned bison farm in town for the last couple decades. Big investment in the high tensile fences to keep 'em in. Kind of cool to stop and watch them sometimes.

Mommas really don't like to be separated from their calves, so it's a three person operation -- one to drive the tractor, farmer in the front end loader to scoop up the calf on the go, and someone to open and close the gate as the tractor dashes away from the charging momma!

On the other hand, not like you have to stay up at night checking on them calving...'cause they ain't gonna accept your help anyways.


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 22, 2014)

Buffalo farms are big here as well. Very good eatin and soon to be cheaper than beef if not already


----------



## 066blaster (Aug 22, 2014)

Is was asking my uncle about them, I guess they don't eat very much. Mostly just graze all summer. He puts them in a feed lot and feeds them corn at the end to fatten them a little.


----------

